# Sticky  Article - Trainer vs. Behaviorist vs. Dog Psychologist, etc.



## FlyingQuizini

Since this section often involves threads where people recommend consulting a trainer or behaviorist, I thought I'd post my current Whole Dog Journal article about the difference between a trainer, behaviorist, veterinary behaviorist, etc.

It also talks about things to consider when choosing a trainer.

How To Find The Best Dog Trainer For Your Dog - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## RedDogs

Whooo! Perfect! I'll be passing this link on to everyone. It's just what I needed.


----------



## BeauShel

I made this a sticky so it will be a great source of information for people


----------



## esSJay

Great job, Steph. I think that's an important topic that has lots of room for confusion and your article surely helps clear it up!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Thanks for the kind words! I was pleased that they accepted the article idea!

Glad you feel it's a useful resource.


----------



## fostermom

You know, I really need to start reading who the author is when I read the articles. I thought it was an excellent article and read it while I was up at the lake this past weekend. Great job!


----------



## JeanieBeth

FlyingQuizini said:


> Since this section often involves threads where people recommend consulting a trainer or behaviorist, I thought I'd post my current Whole Dog Journal article about the difference between a trainer, behaviorist, veterinary behaviorist, etc.
> 
> It also talks about things to consider when choosing a trainer.
> 
> How To Find The Best Dog Trainer For Your Dog - Whole Dog Journal Article


Thanks for the great article from Whole Dog Journal! Love this magazine! I liked them on Facebook and find much appreciated and needed resources and ideas. :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Directory of Certified Animal Behaviorist and Trainers by State-

Certified Dog Trainer and Behavior Consultant Directory - CCPDT


----------



## nolefan

Not all training certifications are created equal. There are vastly differing degrees of training required that make a huge difference. It's important to understand what you're paying for and what to expect. This website has a chart that identifies education and training required to be certified for different training programs.

https://cdn.ymaws.com/www.dacvb.org/resource/resmgr/docs/how_well_trained_is_your_tra.pdf

Why Should You Seek Help from a Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist?
https://www.dacvb.org/page/AnimalOwners

Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist by state
https://www.dacvb.org/search/


----------

